# Dwarf snowball pleco in planted tank



## Fred13 (6 Nov 2021)

Hello!
I an wondering if a dwarf snowball pleco pair is a wise choise for my upcoming planted tank.
I would really love to have these fish , I know they are timid but beautiful.
My only concern is how those plecos behave to plants. 
Plenty of articles mention that this particular hypancistrus sp. does not mess with the plants but still I am not convinced. 
I would like to learn about your experiences..


----------



## John q (6 Nov 2021)

In my limited experience with these beautiful fish the L471 will not harm your plants.

Whether or not its a wise choice for you to add them I can't really say, just be aware they like lots of hiding places and are masters of hide and seek.

This hiding trait makes them all the more endearing to me, not seeing them for a couple of days helps retain the "wow factor" when they do make an appearance. If however you're after a showpiece fish that will parade on request for the neighbours then this sp will probably disappoint.


----------



## Jack B (6 Nov 2021)

Fred13 said:


> Hello!
> I an wondering if a dwarf snowball pleco pair is a wise choise for my upcoming planted tank.
> I would really love to have these fish , I know they are timid but beautiful.
> My only concern is how those plecos behave to plants.
> ...


I'm looking to give these a try too. Have you found any for sale?


----------



## John q (6 Nov 2021)

Jack B said:


> Have you found any for sale?


Not local but... L471 PAIR – Pier Aquatics


----------



## Fred13 (6 Nov 2021)

John q said:


> In my limited experience with these beautiful fish the L471 will not harm your plants.
> 
> Whether or not its a wise choice for you to add them I can't really say, just be aware they like lots of hiding places and are masters of hide and seek.
> 
> This hiding trait makes them all the more endearing to me, not seeing them for a couple of days helps retain the "wow factor" when they do make an appearance. If however you're after a showpiece fish that will parade on request for the neighbours then this sp will probably disappoint.


It is exactly what I love! Their hiding trait and their occasional appearances ! It gives a distinctive character to the aquarium.
My one and only concern are plants. I am happy to learn about your experience. It would be such a disaster to find your plants destroyed..


----------



## Jack B (6 Nov 2021)

John q said:


> Not local but... L471 PAIR – Pier Aquatics


Good find! I'll give Fred 1st dibs


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2021)

They like it reallllll warm by plant tank standards with 28c being the oft quoted “ideal” temp.


----------



## John q (6 Nov 2021)

Fred13 said:


> It would be such a disaster to find your plants destroyed.


Right on que the shy plec decides to make an appearance, photo taken about 5 minutes ago. 
Please note no plants were harmed in the making of this picture.


----------



## Fred13 (6 Nov 2021)

Garuf said:


> They like it reallllll warm by plant tank standards with 28c being the oft quoted “ideal” temp.


It is between 22c to 28c in every single reference I have found.


----------



## Garuf (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

Ended up collecting a pair from Tropco 6 weeks ago


----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

They immediately hid. One brief sighting the following week at 2am...


----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

Since then I've had one sight of a spotty tail that quickly disappeared... 

I'm all for enigmatic fish but I'm hoping these find their confidence at some point!


----------



## Conort2 (6 Apr 2022)

Jack B said:


> Since then I've had one sight of a spotty tail that quickly disappeared...
> 
> I'm all for enigmatic fish but I'm hoping these find their confidence at some point!


Haha don’t get your hopes up with hypancistrus! A tail is normally the best you’ll get. In time they sometimes become confident enough to show when there is food around. Meaty Stuff like bloodworm, mussels, shrimp etc is good at luring them out.


----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Haha don’t get your hopes up with hypancistrus! A tail is normally the best you’ll get. In time they sometimes become confident enough to show when there is food around. Meaty Stuff like bloodworm, mussels, shrimp etc is good at luring them out.


Good tip Conor - thanks! I've got bloodworm sticks on the go but will use your advice as an excuse to add mussels to the Tesco order


----------



## fredi (6 Apr 2022)

A number of shoaling (dither) fish, may help too


----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

fredi said:


> A number of shoaling (dither) fish, may help too




Thanks - I may have pushed that theory as far as I can already... Have about 60 of them; all small fish. Maybe my monster bamboo shrimp is too intimidating


----------



## fredi (6 Apr 2022)

👍👍😂 yes maybe 
I found that my L027’s became more brave, after added 20 rummy nosed  tetra’s 
They tend to prefer shaded areas, i guess they will become braver with age


----------



## dw1305 (6 Apr 2022)

Hi all, 


Jack B said:


> I'm all for enigmatic fish but I'm hoping these find their confidence at some point!


Unfortunately I don't think it is a matter of confidence. 


Jack B said:


> One brief sighting the following week at 2am...


I kept a couple of _Hypancistrus_ spp. (L. 333 and _H.  debilittera (_L129_))_ and they were both <"incredibly reclusive"> and <"photophobic">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jack B (6 Apr 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it is a matter of confidence.
> 
> ...


I'll strap in for the long haul then! Tbf it does give me something to look out for each time I sit at the tank


----------



## Conort2 (6 Apr 2022)

To be fair after a while all my hypancistrus I used to keep came out for food. Don’t get me wrong it wasn’t a quick process but they eventually learnt to show themselves for food. However I never kept any of the Orinoco/negro species only the stuff from the tapajos and xingu. Not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## Hufsa (6 Apr 2022)

From my previous experience with pretty "plecos", the more beautiful they are the less likely you are to see them


----------



## mort (7 Apr 2022)

It can be a good idea to choose them by how pretty they look from behind because a glimpse of their bottom is what you normally see.


----------



## Conort2 (7 Apr 2022)

Get yourselves a peckoltia sabaji! this thing used to cruise around the aquarium and was always on show. In fact it used to swim on its back taking food off the surface. Unfortunately they’re a bit larger than hypancistrus and the like and get to around 8inches. One of my favourite fish, was gutted when it had to go due to a house move.

Cheers


----------



## Jack B (7 Apr 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Get yourselves a peckoltia sabaji! this thing used to cruise around the aquarium and was always on show. In fact it used to swim on its back taking food off the surface. Unfortunately they’re a bit larger than hypancistrus and the like and get to around 8inches. One of my favourite fish, was gutted when it had to go due to a house move.
> 
> Cheers


Now they look good! 

Will have to resist the temptation for now - one for the autumn maybe


----------



## Jack B (8 Apr 2022)

Still no snowballs to be seen...


----------



## Jack B (19 Sep 2022)

Jack B said:


> Now they look good!
> 
> Will have to resist the temptation for now - one for the autumn maybe


Well six months later and no sign of them :/ Assuming they were too shy to find enough food. I did add what seemed like an excess of pellets but not so much as a tail to be seen.

On the other hand my red whiptail is always out and about - a proper success. Shame about the L471s though.


----------

